# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Very Belated Critical Role Fan Art

## NoneTheWiser

My schedule doesn't permit me to Watch the Critical Role D&D series live, but I've been catching up by listing to the CR Podcast while I'm at work. I was really taken in by Matt Mercer's descriptions of the Underdark early on in the Vox Machina series, so here is some very belated fan art:





Modeled and rendered in SketchUp, painted and finished in Photoshop:

----------


## whisper_my_name

They are lovely, and I JUST started listening/watching Critical Role myself. I'm about through with every episode that Acquisitions Incorporated has released. I love them too!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Nice!  :Very Happy: 

I love Critical Role too. I always listen to the episodes while drawing.

----------


## NoneTheWiser



----------


## lorelei

These are fantastic!!!  Been watching the show since almost the beginning, and have thought about mapping out some epic battle spots....but this?  this is really cool.  Great job, fellow Critter!

----------


## NoneTheWiser

Here's a more timely entry for a change:

----------


## Crow

I can already see how to give my players anxiety  :Razz:

----------


## NoneTheWiser



----------


## QED42

Very cool!

----------


## mixerbach

Hey NTW! Thanks for the vote on the Lite Challenge today. I happened to notice this album of yours and was so impressed that I had to say something. 
I really like your overall style in these images. It seems so precise to me and is simply full of cool details. I think I notice something new every time I look at one! Keep up the great work and thanks again!

----------


## NoneTheWiser

RE: mixerbach: You're Welcome, and Thank You!

I extrapolated this mansion from 2D blueprints before the Mighty Nein repurposed the dwelling and called it Xhorhaus, hence the Manse of the Might Nein:

----------


## QED42

Just needs the tree growing out of the top of it now!

----------


## JGroeling

> Just needs the tree growing out of the top of it now!


Seconded, the tree with Xhourhas lighting on it would really show this off as the Mighty Nein's new home. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## NoneTheWiser

RE: QED42 & JGroeling: Ask and ye shall receive! This is really more of an Essek portrait, but I finally added the tree on top for that proper Xhorhaus look:

----------


## NoneTheWiser

The moment when the trapped souls of the Somnovem were finally released is probably the most epic moment in Critical Role history that the rest of Exandria will never even know about. Cognouza Requiem:

----------


## srabonbappy

[QUOTE=NoneTheWiser;368034]My schedule doesn't permit me to Watch the Critical Role D&D series live, but I've been catching up by listing to the CR Podcast while I'm at work. I was really taken in by Matt Mercer's descriptions of the Underdark early on in the Vox Machina series, so here is some very belated fan art:

Attachment 104373

Attachment 104374

Modeled and rendered in SketchUp, painted and finished in Photoshop:[/QUO
This map looks gorgeous

----------


## NoneTheWiser

Here's some Jrusar Fan Art to Celebrate the Premiere of Critical Role Campaign 3:

Attachment 131829

Attachment 131830

Attachment 131831

Shout Out to the Critical Role Wiki for providing a list of all the Jrusar landmarks unveiled thus far!

----------

